# Bedroom Design ideas needed!



## Tusenskona (Jan 17, 2011)

So I'll be moving in with my parents in order to help them with their business that they're starting..​ Which involves A LOT of moving and so we'll be living in a fifth wheel for quite some time.​ Well since I'm going to be stuck there for a while I figure I might as well make the most of it and decorate what small space I have.​ So I'm asking for anyone and everyone's help on this!​ I have some idea but it's always nice to get another persons perspective and it might even be fun :]​ I really like the contemporary look with calming colors and cozy but not suffocating..​ The whole room is 8feet wide and 12 feet tall.. Not that much space I guess but it's better than what I have now..​ I plan on removing the bottom bunk and only keeping the top one so I can put a desk under it.​ Also! I'll be putting in wood flooring!​  ​ Thanks!​ Room from the toy hauler entrance..​ 

​ Inside with both bunk beds down..​ 

​ Tiny tiny bathroom with the shower/toilet/sink combo.. Fun times!​ (I could use some storage ideas.. purdy please)​ 

​


----------



## divadoll (Jan 18, 2011)

I would put some storage under the top bunk ... a dresser or shelving or maybe a clothing rack that you can hang clothing.  A small desk for makeup and maybe something to place a laptop.  You can put some shelving.  For the bathroom, you can get some plastic drawers on wheels to store makeup and toiletries.  You can carry it out when you need to use the toilet and drop it in there when its not in use.   Its hard to tell the orientation of the room from the pictures. Where are the bunks in the room?


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 18, 2011)

Maybe this will help? This the entrance from inside to my bedroom.. It shows more of it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 19, 2011)

I think removing the bottom bunk is a good idea, you could place a desk under there, according to its size or what's available i would get one with drawers and maybe a separate small furniture with more drawers. On the sides i would try to place shelves. I like the idea of plastic storage on wheels. A small detail i would invest in a small carpet from when you get outside the shower, so that you don't ruin the floor.

You could also ivnest i ncurtains so that you could have some privacy and also your parents could enjoy the other room without bothering you with the light.


----------



## Tusenskona (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas!

As for the bathroom storage.. I've been thinking about it and I'm not sure I'd be able to fit in there with one of those inside. I wish I could find like some type of plastic cabinet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but such things don't seem to exist. Maybe I could just get some type of plastic shelves.. cause I can see myself just having my bathroom stuff inside and makeup outside?


----------



## alex80 (Apr 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Tusenskona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the ideas!
> 
> As for the bathroom storage.. I've been thinking about it and I'm not sure I'd be able to fit in there with one of those inside. I wish I could find like some type of plastic cabinet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but such things don't seem to exist. Maybe I could just get some type of plastic shelves.. cause I can see myself just having my bathroom stuff inside and makeup outside?



What about those little drawer things that are plastic? About 3 or 4 drawers and can be on wheels?


----------

